# OMG - just got a ticket to the dressage today!!!!!



## Joeyjojo (9 August 2012)

2mins to complete page (including agreeing with boss that I can have the afternoon off!)

Off home to put on the team GB shirt!!! WOOOOOO


----------



## Cadburys_addict (9 August 2012)

so jealous...would love to be there too!

Have a fab day!!!!!


----------



## KingfisherBlue (9 August 2012)

Joeyjojo said:



          

2mins to complete page (including agreeing with boss that I can have the afternoon off!)

Off home to put on the team GB shirt!!! WOOOOOO
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic. Chuffed to bits for you.


----------

